# Tree Town 2013 - Ann Arbor, MI



## Kit Clement (May 10, 2013)

Yay Michigan competition!

link - http://www.cubingusa.com/treetown2013/index.php
more link - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TreeTown2013
even more link - http://geeklyworldnews.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/tp_art_link021.jpg

Date: July 13, 2013
Events: 2x2 (2 rounds), 3x3 (3 rounds), 4x4, 6x6, OH (2 rounds), BLD, Clock (2 rounds), Fewest Moves

It's a pretty cool/fancy venue, there will (most likely) be dedicated judges, you should come, etc.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 10, 2013)

Yay! Hope to come. 2x2-4x4. Bld. Maybe oh. Thank you so much.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 10, 2013)

omg 2 rounds of clock <33333

Will be there.


----------



## Sa967St (May 10, 2013)

Very tempting...

Is there anyone coming from Toronto who wants to carpool?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 10, 2013)

darn, most likely can't go. going to worlds...but i might be able to convince my parents to take me on a college tour that weekend at MU


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2013)

YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSIRR!
Of course I'm going! So close OMG!

LOVE IT!


----------



## Kit Clement (May 10, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> darn, most likely can't go. going to worlds...but i might be able to convince my parents to take me on a college tour that weekend at MU



If you'd like me to show you around campus sometime before or after the competition, let me know. Unlike the official tours, I'll be totally honest with you about the school!


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 11, 2013)

lol at the even more link.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 11, 2013)

Dude... I'm totally going no matter what. But the question is do i go roux or cfop for 3x3 Lol. Time to practice aall the same though!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 11, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Dude... I'm totally going no matter what. But the question is do i go roux or cfop for 3x3 Lol. Time to practice aall the same though!



You should do rouxfop!

LOL, but seriously, you should be one of those guys who uses two methods and during inspection chooses which is better for that case!


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 11, 2013)

this is really close to me! my dad doesn't have a passport though... that could be a problem.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 11, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> this is really close to me! my dad doesn't have a passport though... that could be a problem.



Heh... so this is gonna sound really farfetched and janky, but I do know of 3 bus services you could piece-meal to get from Windsor to the venue in Ann Arbor.

1. There's a bus that runs from a Holiday Inn in Windsor to the Detroit airport - https://reservation.robertq.com/airbus/
2. We have an airbus system in Ann Arbor that transports you to and from the airport, I've used this several times - http://www.myairride.com/AirRide/Schedule
3. The local bus route 1 starts at the dropoff location for the airbus, and the end of the line is the venue for the competition -http://theride.org/rideguide/1out.pdf

I doubt that this would be worth it, but when I realized your situation/location and thought of all of these bus services I knew, I found it funny that there was actually a way to do this. At the very least, I figured it would be worth sharing.


----------



## Nihahhat (May 11, 2013)

Dang, Ann Arbor? That's only about an hour away from me. I'll definitely try to go.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 11, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Heh... so this is gonna sound really farfetched and janky, but I do know of 3 bus services you could piece-meal to get from Windsor to the venue in Ann Arbor.
> 
> 1. There's a bus that runs from a Holiday Inn in Windsor to the Detroit airport - https://reservation.robertq.com/airbus/
> 2. We have an airbus system in Ann Arbor that transports you to and from the airport, I've used this several times - http://www.myairride.com/AirRide/Schedule
> ...



that's actually more doable for me than you might think. it would require a lot of planing and discussion with my parents, but it can be done. im going to need to know what time this comp starts at though.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 11, 2013)

Nihahhat said:


> Dang, Ann Arbor? That's only about an hour away from me. I'll definitely try to go.



Yay!! Mason!


----------



## Kit Clement (May 11, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> that's actually more doable for me than you might think. it would require a lot of planing and discussion with my parents, but it can be done. im going to need to know what time this comp starts at though.



Check the schedule on the website - FMC starts at 8:30, 3x3 at 9:30.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 12, 2013)

i was just talking to my dad, it turns out that he has an advanced drivers licence which will let him get into the states (yay). so im probably going to be there.

also, Y U NO 5x5?! 5x5 is my favourite event, it sucks its not happening.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 12, 2013)

definitely going, just need to figure out how to get there and whether or not I can actually do clock and/or FMC without epic failing.

Is it possible to have more rounds of OH if there's extra time?
And if you need help, I can show up earlier to help.



kippy33 said:


> If you'd like me to show you around campus sometime before or after the competition, let me know. Unlike the official tours, I'll be totally honest with you about the school!



If you decide to do that, could I join? (even though I'm planning on doing an official college tour before the comp)
I still get lost around campus but I know north campus and the pharmacy school part of central campus pretty well.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 12, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> definitely going, just need to figure out how to get there and whether or not I can actually do clock and/or FMC without epic failing.
> 
> Is it possible to have more rounds of OH if there's extra time?
> And if you need help, I can show up earlier to help.
> ...



Yeah - if we get ahead I imagine we'd just add more rounds of whatever popular demand tells me to add. And I can definitely do a tour for whoever wants one!


----------



## emolover (May 12, 2013)

I'm coming!!!

There should be megaminx.


----------



## Youcuber2 (May 13, 2013)

Wow, so close! Definitely coming!!!! there should be megaminx


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 13, 2013)

This is about a 40 minute drive, how could I possibly pass this up?


----------



## KingTim96 (May 13, 2013)

Just a couple questions. 
Why 6x6 but no 5x5? 
(Out of curiosity) does anyone else attending this competition use roux? 
And are there any cutoffs? If so, what are they?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 13, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Just a couple questions.
> Why 6x6 but no 5x5?
> (Out of curiosity) does anyone else attending this competition use roux?
> And are there any cutoffs? If so, what are they?



They are on the cubingusa page. There are ones for 4x4, 6x6, OH, and BLD iirc. Check for yourself.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> They are on the cubingusa page. There are ones for 4x4, 6x6, OH, and BLD iirc. Check for yourself.



Dude I'm gonna be honest when I say you didn't answer a single question I asked. But maybe i didn't phrase them correctly. I'll try again. 

1. Why is there 6x6 Speedsolve but not 5x5 speedsolve?
2. Out of curiosity, does anyone attending this competition use roux for 3x3?
3.(After seeing the cutoffs) what's the difference between a hard cutoff and a soft cutoff?


----------



## Kit Clement (May 13, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Dude I'm gonna be honest when I say you didn't answer a single question I asked. But maybe i didn't phrase them correctly. I'll try again.
> 
> 1. Why is there 6x6 Speedsolve but not 5x5 speedsolve?
> 2. Out of curiosity, does anyone attending this competition use roux for 3x3?
> 3.(After seeing the cutoffs) what's the difference between a hard cutoff and a soft cutoff?



Short answer: Because organizers do what they want.
Long answer: This was based upon requests from those attending UMich cube club meetings, and what we had time for. Not too much was requested, but we did want to hold 4x4 and 6x6, among other common events. It also has to do with what has been held in recent history - 6x6 was held only at UIUC this year in the midwest, and 5x5 has been held three times this year in the midwest. You can never accomodate everyone's requests in a one day competition.

As for cutoffs, soft cutoffs are the combined final time - you have to be under this time in your first two solves to complete the average. Hard cutoffs are more strict, you have to be under the hard cutoff in each solve or else you are stopped and it is a DNF.


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2013)

I may go to this competition. We shall see what the weekend looks like for me when it gets closer.




kippy33 said:


> Long answer: You can never accomodate everyone's requests in a one day competition.



This is true. Indiana 2012 had 15/19 official events and people were still complaining that there wasn't any 5x5.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 26, 2013)

Anybody willing to sell a clock? Because I will compete if somebody can... Also, I can compete in all events at worlds if somebody can.

Also, does anybody possibly have my clock I lefty at Hillsdale? It's Lingao.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 26, 2013)

Should be able to come. Will register when closer. Practicing fmc.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 26, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Short answer: Because organizers do what they want.
> Long answer: This was based upon requests from those attending UMich cube club meetings, and what we had time for. Not too much was requested, but we did want to hold 4x4 and 6x6, among other common events. It also has to do with what has been held in recent history - 6x6 was held only at UIUC this year in the midwest, and 5x5 has been held three times this year in the midwest. You can never accomodate everyone's requests in a one day competition.
> 
> As for cutoffs, soft cutoffs are the combined final time - you have to be under this time in your first two solves to complete the average. Hard cutoffs are more strict, you have to be under the hard cutoff in each solve or else you are stopped and it is a DNF.



off-topic but thanks for teaching me f2l


----------



## emolover (May 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Anybody willing to sell a clock? Because I will compete if somebody can... Also, I can compete in all events at worlds if somebody can.
> 
> Also, does anybody possibly have my clock I lefty at Hillsdale? It's Lingao.



i can sell you one, it won't be very good though.

also will somebody sell me a shenshou pyraminx? Some little **** stole it from me at my last comp.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 27, 2013)

emolover said:


> i can sell you one, it won't be very good though.
> 
> also will somebody sell me a shenshou pyraminx? Some little **** stole it from me at my last comp.



Sweet, how much would it cost? 

I can't sell you a Pyraminx. I didn't steal it, if that narrows things down xD


----------



## emolover (May 27, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Sweet, how much would it cost?
> 
> I can't sell you a Pyraminx. I didn't steal it, if that narrows things down xD



Assuming I can find it $5. If I cant you can borrow my main clock for the whole comp.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 27, 2013)

emolover said:


> Assuming I can find it $5. If I cant you can borrow my main clock for the whole comp.



Sweet! Yeah, that'd be great if I could borrow your main. What is the problem with your non main clock, though? Do the pegs move too easily, or is it just "locky and slow".


----------



## emolover (May 27, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Sweet! Yeah, that'd be great if I could borrow your main. What is the problem with your non main clock, though? Do the pegs move too easily, or is it just "locky and slow".



Locky and slow. With my main clock it is the fastest clock on earth, but I hold the pegs with my fingers so...


----------



## Coolster01 (May 27, 2013)

emolover said:


> Locky and slow. With my main clock it is the fastest clock on earth, but I hold the pegs with my fingers so...


 
OK. I'll still get it because I really want to compete at everything at worlds. I guess I'll sign up now...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 2, 2013)

Signed up  Im going to be in an internship at U of M with Tawakkol.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 2, 2013)

Hmm. I need to improve my 4x4 times a lot. Going to compete in all except 6x6 and clock. Hopefully I can go.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 2, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Hmm. I need to improve my 4x4 times a lot. Going to compete in all except 6x6 and clock. Hopefully I can go.



You must go. I need to meet the next WR holder.


----------



## linderj24 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this an annual thing


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh man, if only this was a week earlier. DX 



linderj24 said:


> Is this an annual thing



Not necessarily, although I'm sure they try to hold at least a couple of competitions each year.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 4, 2013)

It won't let me register. I get all the way to entering the random code in at the bottom and then when I press enter it says I entered it in wrong. And trust me when I say I'm 99.9% positive I'm entering it in correctly. Any help?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 4, 2013)

I would be willing to have almost yearly competitions in Ann Arbor if people want them? 
Hopefully I don't get so busy that I can't like the last two years.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 4, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> It won't let me register. I get all the way to entering the random code in at the bottom and then when I press enter it says I entered it in wrong. And trust me when I say I'm 99.9% positive I'm entering it in correctly. Any help?



Shoot me an email through the form on the website with all of the info requested through the registration form - I'll enter it myself. Sorry about the trouble, if I knew the system better I could give you a better answer as to why the captcha isn't working.

I don't want to commit to hosting any more competittions, but assuming this one goes well, I see no reason not to hold more in the future.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 4, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I don't want to commit to hosting any more competitions, but assuming this one goes well, I see no reason not to hold more in the future.



Can I help organize for the next couple competitions?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a blindfold I could borrow? I don't have one ATM.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 10, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Can I help organize for the next couple competitions?



Yes! Sorry for the late response, I swore I replied to this post already. Sadly for this competition there's not too much to do, but I'll get you more involved in the process the next time around. (especially if you can get to the UMich cube club!)


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 11, 2013)

Update: You have to register by July 7th now. The venue holder wants to meet with me before the date of the competition, and this was the best availability. Please register by this date to avoid fees (and to make me happy).


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 20, 2013)

Guess who just signed up!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 20, 2013)

Trevor/Ryan: Are you guys going to this?

Anybody else from the Indianapolis area going to this? I'm wanting to go but taking on a 4 hour drive on my own just isn't my thing.

P.S. I'll wear a Buckeyes shirt for $20.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

What prizes are there? Not that I expect to win any.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What prizes are there? Not that I expect to win any.



Clock for the clock winner? lol jk 

We should have some special awards


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> We should have some special awards



It would be cool if winners got cubes, and 2nd+3rd get the standard certificates.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> It would be cool if winners got cubes, and 2nd+3rd get the standard certificates.



This.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah, I'm voting for an instruction booklet from storebought/Rubik's brand to the first place winner of 3x3. It only makes sense.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Nah, I'm voting for an instruction booklet from storebought/Rubik's brand to the first place winner of 3x3. It only makes sense.



yay, then the winner can learn an advanceder method than he knew before! yesyesyes plz do this! whoever wins will beat faz and mats shortly after receiving this prize!


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Trevor/Ryan: Are you guys going to this?
> 
> Anybody else from the Indianapolis area going to this? I'm wanting to go but taking on a 4 hour drive on my own just isn't my thing.
> 
> P.S. I'll wear a Buckeyes shirt for $20.



I would love to but I most likely will be in New Jersey on that day and Ryan is seeing family after the comp so he is driving up there with his dad. You could take Nathan.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 21, 2013)

emolover said:


> I would love to but I most likely will be in New Jersey on that day and Ryan is seeing family after the comp so he is driving up there with his dad.



Pretty much this - I won't be available to carpool/etc unless our current plans change, but that is unlikely.



emolover said:


> You could take Nathan.



I'm pretty sure he can't drive.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Trevor/Ryan: Are you guys going to this?
> 
> Anybody else from the Indianapolis area going to this? I'm wanting to go but taking on a 4 hour drive on my own just isn't my thing.
> 
> P.S. I'll wear a Buckeyes shirt for $20.



I know this doesn't change the fact that you would be driving alone, but, if you come you can stay at my house I live ~40 min from Ann Arbor. Also, I have that entire week off work so if you wanted to come up a day or two or three early and make a long weekend out of it that way you don't have to make that drive on back to back days, I could teach you how to grow a real beard and maybe even a J-perm...

P.S. if you wear an OSU shirt I'll slap you!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Trevor/Ryan: Are you guys going to this?
> 
> Anybody else from the Indianapolis area going to this? I'm wanting to go but taking on a 4 hour drive on my own just isn't my thing.
> 
> P.S. I'll wear a Buckeyes shirt for $20.



Wear it please! But I don't have $20.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> P.S. I'll wear a Buckeyes shirt for $20.



The competition's on our north campus, so you'll be faced with the engineers and music students who stayed the summer. I don't think you'll be too threatened.

Regarding prizes, I haven't ordered yet, but depending on the event it will vary between stickers and puzzles, top 3 get certificates.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 22, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> P.S. I'll wear a Buckeyes shirt for $20.



I dare you to walk around central campus, the stadium, and the Union with that shirt


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

Wait, did the cutoffs get changed? I thought it was 1:30 soft for 4x4, now it says 2:00. Also wasn't oh soft :45 not :40? 
W/e. definitely helps for 4x4. Not so much for oh.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm going (95%).

Goals:

3x3-get a sub-20 average and don't fail this time
4x4-sub-1:45 average
2x2-may not even do it, but sub-7 average, sub-5 single
3x3 OH-don't fail stop the timer and get a DNF average and get a sub-1 average, sub-45 single.
FMC-Learning petrus to win this, so I don't know what to expect



TheNextFeliks said:


> Does anyone have a blindfold I could borrow? I don't have one ATM.



I have one you can use, as I can't do BLD anymore. Don't remember.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> I have one you can use, as I can't do BLD anymore. Don't remember.



Thanks. But I think I have one. 

When you preregister, do you pay for the events with a credit card or do you pay in person when you get there?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> When you preregister, do you pay for the events with a credit card or do you pay in person when you get there?



You pay when you get there.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 23, 2013)

Goals: 
2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 15
OH: sub 25
4x4: sub 1:20
6x6: hopefully make cut off time
Clock: sub 15?
FMC: sub 60 moves


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay registered!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I dare you to walk around central campus, the stadium, and the Union with that shirt



Stadium is probably a bad idea. I imagine the football team is doing some summer conditioning at the very least. Fat kid vs a bunch of sweaty angry jocks? Nothx. There's a reason I said I'd wear one inside


----------



## Nihahhat (Jun 27, 2013)

Signed up! 

Goals:
2x2: sub-5 average
3x3: sub-18 single, sub-21 average
4x4: sub-1:30 average
6x6: beating the cutoff would be cool but unlikely
BLD: success
OH: sub-40 average
FMC: don't fail
Clock: sub-15 average


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 30, 2013)

Reminder: registration closes one week from today, July 7th! The registration fees increase significantly if you don't register by this date so make sure you do that soon.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 1, 2013)

Goals:

2nd place in 3x3 Blindfolded


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2nd place in 3x3 Blindfolded



My goal: 3rd place in Bld.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 1, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Reminder: registration closes one week from today, July 7th! The registration fees increase significantly if you don't register by this date so make sure you do that soon.



Is this similar to Nats/Worlds in that registration isn't complete w/o pre-payment?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 1, 2013)

james if you drive to fort wayne we might be able to drive you the rest of the way.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 1, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Is this similar to Nats/Worlds in that registration isn't complete w/o pre-payment?



Nope, pay at door. That way I can add a $5 Wearing-an-OSU-T-shirt surcharge


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2nd place in 3x3 Blindfolded



I see you accomplished this goal at the Dixon comp, i'm rooting for you to do it here too...



kippy33 said:


> Nope, pay at door. That way I can add a $5 Wearing-an-OSU-T-shirt surcharge



Can I get a $5 discount for wearing a Michigan T-shirt? Also, I vote you change the soft cutoff for OH to 45 seconds...


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Goals:
2x2: Sub-5 average, sub-4 single
3x3: Sub-14.6 average (although sub 14 would be nice), sub-13 single
4x4: Sub-1:08 average, sub-1 single
6x6: Sub-4:25 mean, sub-4:10 single


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so excited! Doing all events except fewest moves, because I won't be there yet (and I haven't practiced it enough). I'm pumped up!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha. Kit. My aunt works there and I am visitnig. So Im definitely coming


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 4, 2013)

Cube meet the day before anyone?

maybe at Bubble Island? (depending on how many people are going to show up) opens until 2 or 3 am on most days


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey I got an email about scrambling like 2 days ago or something but it was accidently deleted. Send another one if that's possible?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone want to have a ttw meetup the day before?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Does anyone want to have a ttw meetup the day before?



That'd be cool. We could have a private group if we wanted too. But I wouldn't want to do it for long because I don't like the easy scrambles.



Also, when I registered (a long time ago), i said that I could help judge. Is there anything else I need to do before the comp?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 7, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Cube meet the day before anyone?
> 
> maybe at Bubble Island? (depending on how many people are going to show up) opens until 2 or 3 am on most days



I'd absolutely be down for this - Bubble Island seems 110% appropriate for cubers.



KingTim96 said:


> Hey I got an email about scrambling like 2 days ago or something but it was accidently deleted. Send another one if that's possible?



Just PM me if there's anything you don't want to scramble - that'll be fine.



Youcuber2 said:


> Also, when I registered (a long time ago), i said that I could help judge. Is there anything else I need to do before the comp?



Nope, you'll be fine. If you haven't judged before and you're interested you can read this - http://www.cubingusa.com/jtutorial.php


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone want to buy/trade:

konsta/florian SS 4x4 v3 with half bright stickers (regular orange)
black QJ super square 1 (the 4 layered one)
(TRADE ONLY) black lubed/tensioned dayan megaminx non ridged for a black lubed/tensioned dayan megaminx ridged



kippy33 said:


> I'd absolutely be down for this - Bubble Island seems 110% appropriate for cubers.


How many people are going to be coming? It's going to be fun  hopefully we can get the couch area or something


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 8, 2013)

I might be able to go to Bubble Island. It's like 30 minutes away, so it's a possibility.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2013)

If anyone from the Toronto area wants to carpool with me and Eric Limeback, there are 2-3 spots left. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe for going to bubble island. What time would it be?


----------



## Mikel (Jul 9, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> If anyone from the Toronto area wants to carpool with me and *Eric Limeback*, there are 2-3 spots left. Send me a PM if you're interested.




Eric is coming?! Awesome!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> If anyone from the Toronto area wants to carpool with me and Eric Limeback, there are 2-3 spots left. Send me a PM if you're interested.



Eric is coming? Now I've got no chance at podium in bld. Between Mikel, Chester, and Eric.  I thought I had a chance.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Eric is coming? Now I've got no chance at podium in bld. Between Mikel, Chester, and Eric.  I thought I had a chance.



You forgot about John Brechon too... Although, he hasn't been too difficult to beat.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

Mikel said:


> You forgot about John Brechon too... Although, he hasn't been too difficult to beat.



Meh. I avg what is his best time in comp is. Plus he didn't do well in his last comp.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Maybe for going to bubble island. What time would it be?



BUBBLE ISLAND
We will be meeting at around 7pm to whenever. If we are lucky, we can just take over the couches so we are more comfortable and we're not taking up too much space.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 9, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> BUBBLE ISLAND
> We will be meeting at around 7pm to whenever. If we are lucky, we can just take over the couches so we are more comfortable and we're not taking up too much space.


I'll try to be there as quickly as I can, but it may be closer to 8.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> BUBBLE ISLAND
> We will be meeting at around 7pm to whenever. If we are lucky, we can just take over the couches so we are more comfortable and we're not taking up too much space.



I think my mom will be going to dinner with her friend at that time. Maybe she can drop me off on the way or something, idk.

Edit: Wait, what day is the meet-up supposed to be?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 9, 2013)

Meetup is the Friday before the competition


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 9, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Eric is coming?! Awesome!



Why don't I get enthusiasm like this? If not me you should at least be excited to see my beard...


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ryan is coming?! Awesome!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not coming to the meetup.

Goals: 

2x2: Sub 3 Average, Sub 2 Single
3x3: Sub 11.5 Average, Sub 10 Single
4x4: Sub 55 Average, Sub 48 Single
6x6: Make the cutoff!
OH: Sub 23.8 Average, Sub 20 Single
BLD: Sub 2:05 Single
FMC: Sub 43 Moves 
Clock: Sub 22 Average, Sub 18 Single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Ryan is coming?! Awesome!



I think he was expecting more like "Ryan's beard is coming?! Awesome!".


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Ryan is coming?! Awesome!



Actually three are. (I am one)



Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, I'm not coming to the meetup.
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



You wanna try to have one at great lakes on Thursday?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 9, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Ryan is coming?! Awesome!



:tu



Mike Hughey said:


> I think he was expecting more like "Ryan's beard is coming?! Awesome!".



Honestly, they're both more than acceptable since me and my beard will both be making an appearance...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Actually three are. (I am one)
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna try to have one at great lakes on Thursday?



Sure. How about noon? Maybe about 2-4 hours, i dunno.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Sure. How about noon? Maybe about 2-4 hours, i dunno.



Uhh. Nevermind. Can't. Sorry. My dad said I should but my mom said we are too busy. I'll see you at the comp I guess. 


So what cubes are people going to bring to sell or trade?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 9, 2013)

Just to make sure since they had this discussion in the weilong thread, the weilong prototype is competition legal right? I can use it at the comp for 3x3 rounds?



TheNextFeliks said:


> So what cubes are people going to bring to sell or trade?



post #86


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> post #86



I know I saw it. Just asking others.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 9, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Just to make sure since they had this discussion in the weilong thread, the weilong prototype is competition legal right? I can use it at the comp for 3x3 rounds?



My main back in 2009 was a type F and it had corner caps like the weilong too, and Jim delegated a competition that I used it at. I say that it's almost surely fine to use.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh mayyun it's almost here! I might not go, though. Wish me luck!

I average 18-ish on 3x3, so I should make it past Round 1.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 11, 2013)

James is going with Ryan and Chester?!?! AWESOME!

Nathan: I am going with Chester, but thanks for the offer, much appreciated 

Anybody got an XL OSU shirt they can bring for me to wear?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 11, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Anybody got an XL OSU shirt they can bring for me to wear?



They're gonna get a lot of extra five dollar bills, I already see it.

Does anyone have a FangShi they want to sell? I'll take one for $13 minimum.

EDIT: Great. If they go with 4x4 Soft Cutoff, I'm screwed over.

IFFFFF I go, I'll wear my OSSS-Year of the dragon shirt. I need to get a Tee with a cube on it .


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm wearing an msu shirt!  

Probably not. 

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... 4x4 soft cutoff changed! Now it'll be tough. 

Goals: 
3x3: At least 2nd round, sub-20 avg, at least sub-18 single 
2x2: Finals, sub-6 avg, idk hopefully sub-4 single
4x4: Make cutoff, sub-1:35 avg, sub-1:20 single
OH: Finals, Sub-35 avg, sub-30 single
BLD: Podium seems unlikely so top 5, sub-1:45 single, 2 successes
FMC: sub-35 attempt

All are pretty feasible I think.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 11, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> James is going with Ryan and Chester?!?! AWESOME!



Indeed, that is awesome!



fatboyxpc said:


> Anybody got an XL OSU shirt they can bring for me to wear?



I don't associate with people in OSU attire...


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 11, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Does anyone have a FangShi they want to sell? I'll take one for $13 minimum.



Yeah I've got a black one. It's a little dusty (mainly the box) but it's been solved like maybe 20 times
And would you go $15 on it?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... 4x4 soft cutoff changed! Now it'll be tough.



Yeah, sorry  I like to keep my cutoffs as high as possible but as you can see with a 1:30 cutoff we already have to go over an hour with that event...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 11, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Yeah, sorry  I like to keep my cutoffs as high as possible but as you can see with a 1:30 cutoff we already have to go over an hour with that event...



Looks like I'll only be getting two 4x4 solves...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there a cube shop? I have a BUNCH to sell though!!! 

I resticker cubes for you as quickly and neatly as possible upon request  Prices may vary or be free!!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Yeah, sorry  I like to keep my cutoffs as high as possible but as you can see with a 1:30 cutoff we already have to go over an hour with that event...



Lol it's fine. I get some sub-1:30s. Hopefully I will at the comp.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 11, 2013)

Crap. Looks like I can't go.

Well, hopefully everyone else has fun. Remove me from the registration list.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 11, 2013)

A competition in my hometown two years after I move Q_Q


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone going to sell stickers/sticker sheets? preferably half brights?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

Would I get beat up for wearing a Marquette University shirt?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Would I get beat up for wearing a Marquette University shirt?



One way to find out


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Would I get beat up for wearing a Marquette University shirt?



Don't worry, all eyes will be on me in an OSU shirt. I highly doubt you'll get noticed


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Would I get beat up for wearing a Marquette University shirt?



You don't have anything to worry about.



fatboyxpc said:


> Don't worry, all eyes will be on me in an OSU shirt. I highly doubt you'll get noticed



This guy does...


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm convinced about half of people in Michigan think that Marquette University is in the UP. You won't get "beat up" at all for it, I doubt that James will get more than a light jabbing for the OSU shirt anyway.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 12, 2013)

ive got to pull out of this at the last second . how do i cancel my registration?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 12, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> ive got to pull out of this at the last second . how do i cancel my registration?



I'm sorry to hear you can't make it  But now that I know, don't worry about doing anything else. If anyone else is planning on dropping their registration, please send me an email through the contact form on the website.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 12, 2013)

Reminder that we are going to have a *cube meet at Bubble Island from around 7pm to whenever today*

EDIT: This might be kind of late but does anyone have an extra 55mm zhanchi I can use for OH? Mine is way too slow for OH right now and my hands already got used to the size so I can't go back to my guhong v1. 



TheNextFeliks said:


> Would I get beat up for wearing a Marquette University shirt?



Doesn't really matter as long as it's not OSU


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm so excited. Leaving home at 5 AM for this :3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I'm so excited. Leaving home at 5 AM for this :3



Lol. 6:30 or 6:45 for me. 

Ok. I probably won't wear a Marquette shirt anyway.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> does anyone have an extra 55mm zhanchi I can use for OH?



You can use mine if we go in different times. 

And, emolover, you're still selling me your clock, right?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 12, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> And, emolover, you're still selling me your clock, right?



He's not going, so no.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

Let's have a ttw meetup at 2:00(EDT). Passcode will be Kit. I'll start it.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are the things I'll *POSSIBLY* be selling, nothing on this list is 100% being sold and I don't have prices in mind so just shoot me an offer and I'll let you know:

1 black v-cube 5 (missing blue center caps)
1 black tiled QJ megaminx v2
1 black shengshou megaminx
1 black v-cube 6 unmodded and missing one single white sticker (but comes with a replacement sticker set of half brights I believe)
1 black fangshi shuangren
1 QJ pillowed 3x3
1 red lingao magic (scrambled)
1 black mini magic
1 42mm stickerless zhanchi
1 black dayan+mf8 4x4 v3 (lubed throughout the core and tensioned)
1 black type-f2 3x3 (lubed core but stickers are in the end of their life)
1 shengshou 5x5 screws and springs set (lol no one wants these)
1 black shengshou 9x9

and that's it, if anyone wants me to hold cubes for them I'll be happy too or just come up to me at the comp. tomorrow and ask for it, I'll be wearing a gray flat billed hat with a giant "L" on the front so you know who I am. Not to mention I'll most likely be the only black guy there. But anyway, yeah those are the cubes I would like to sell so bye now.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Here are the things I'll *POSSIBLY* be selling, nothing on this list is 100% being sold and I don't have prices in mind so just shoot me an offer and I'll let you know:
> 
> 1 black v-cube 5 (missing blue center caps)
> 1 black tiled QJ megaminx v2
> ...



How much for 9x9? And the Fangshi?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 12, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Here are the things I'll *POSSIBLY* be selling, nothing on this list is 100% being sold and I don't have prices in mind so just shoot me an offer and I'll let you know:
> 
> 1 black v-cube 5 (missing blue center caps)
> 1 black tiled QJ megaminx v2
> ...



Do you accept trades? 
QJ super square 1 for the fangshi? or $10 for the fangshi?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Here are the things I'll *POSSIBLY* be selling, nothing on this list is 100% being sold and I don't have prices in mind so just shoot me an offer and I'll let you know:
> 
> 1 black v-cube 5 (missing blue center caps)
> 1 black tiled QJ megaminx v2
> ...



I'm interested in buying your FangShi (I want one) and one of your Megaminxes (Mine is stickerless, i.e. its illegal).


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Let's have a ttw meetup at 2:00(EDT). Passcode will be Kit. I'll start it.



I'll be there.

EDIT: I don't have any mains with me, though, but meh.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay so for the fangshi I'd say $12 is fair, for the 9x9 I'd say $50-$60(and I know that's a lot but these things are worth around $90 dollars anyway :/ so I took off like $40 bucks cause its used). And for the shengshou megaminx I'll take $10.

And already I believe three people have made offers for the Fangshi(sorry I don't think I can accept trades for it). So the only fair way to sell it is on first come first serve basis. So if you see me at the comp and want it run up to me and ask for it and if I still have it, it's yours! Is that fair enough?


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 12, 2013)

23 years to late :/ I lived in 49464 in 1990-91 when I was an exchange student.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 12, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Okay so for the fangshi I'd say $12 is fair, for the 9x9 I'd say $50-$60(and I know that's a lot but these things are worth around $90 dollars anyway :/ so I took off like $40 bucks cause its used). And for the shengshou megaminx I'll take $10.
> 
> And already I believe three people have made offers for the Fangshi(sorry I don't think I can accept trades for it). So the only fair way to sell it is on first come first serve basis. So if you see me at the comp and want it run up to me and ask for it and if I still have it, it's yours! Is that fair enough?



The other 2 people can fight for the fangshi. How much for the f2?

I don't know why I keep wanting to buy 3x3s even though I know they won't be my mains....


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> The other 2 people can fight for the fangshi. How much for the f2?
> 
> I don't know why I keep wanting to buy 3x3s even though I know they won't be my mains....



Maybe You'll get into multiBLD?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I'll take you up on the $10 megaminx. I'm also interested in the cheap 3x3s, I'm advancing in blind and want more (I have sticker sets so yeah).


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 12, 2013)

whats the keyword to the 4x4 group?

EDIT: i swear to god as soon as you guys left i got a 32.87 feet pb pll skip! you guys missed out! fail though, if only i stopped the timer earlier and didn't lock up.


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> whats the keyword to the 4x4 group?
> 
> EDIT: i swear to god as soon as you guys left i got a 32.87 feet pb pll skip! you guys missed out! fail though, if only i stopped the timer earlier and didn't lock up.



it's "kit"

Lol I know it even if I'm not going


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> The other 2 people can fight for the fangshi. How much for the f2?
> 
> I don't know why I keep wanting to buy 3x3s even though I know they won't be my mains....



For the F-II, let's go $6?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

What is this ttw group?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 12, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> What is this ttw group?



http://www.twisttheweb.com/




Username said:


> Maybe You'll get into multiBLD?


I can't even regular BLD....
or 2BLD for that matter


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh cool! I made an account!
I love 2BLD, its just the corners of 3BLD.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

If anyone wants a lanlan 4x4, I'll trade. It is broken in. About 4 stickers are slightly peeled. Decent shades (better than Dayan/shengshou).


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not really into the selling thing but I'll trade for stuff. (I will sell if broken/missing caps.) I'm willing to trade:

1x3x3 (Not jumbling, black), lubed/modded,
3x3x7 (Cubic, black), one broken corner that falls off, 
14 Sided 3x3x3 Shape Mod (white),
5x5x5 (QJ, center orange cap missing, white),
Dodecahedron 3x3x3 Shape Mod (black, 6 coloured not 12 coloured),


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 13, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> The other 2 people can fight for the fangshi.



nevermind. Just tried 2 broken in fangshis. I WANT ONE



KingTim96 said:


> For the F-II, let's go $6?


Maybe. I'm only going to get it if I think it will be a main for something.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2013)

This is the day!!!!


----------



## Nihahhat (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha, driving to Ann Arbor right now.. can't wait! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Lost Lubix Zhanchi At TreeTown 2013. Will make trade if not found for one.*

Hey guys!

I know this is NOT the BST thread, but this is kinda a two way forum division beginner's method running into a G-Perm kind of thing.

I seem to have lost my 55m Lubix Zhanchi @ the TreeTown2013 Competition. 

If you have found it please PM me. 

If you have one to trade then I can probably make an offer with you 

Thanks. Hopefully you can find it and send it back or something.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

DYK Time!

DYK...
Ryan's beard is as awesome as they say
James wore an OSU shirt and didn't get beat up (how?)
Eric is a beast
Ryan Vall missed Clock NAR by 0.01
I made 4x4 cutoff by 0.11
Eric is awesome
I won FMC in my first comp
I got half-brights for winning
Kit could not pronounce "Brechon"
Me and Eric Limeback beat Yuxuibbs and Sarah in TeamBLD (haha take that)
Scrambling 6x6 is annoying 
AJ Blair's 6x6 locked up for 30 seconds on me
Kit has a weird color scheme
Eric beat 3bld NR by 13 
I missed 3x3, OH, and 2x2 by 3, 2, and 1 people respectively 
Sarah got a DNF avg in finals 
She had two rage DNF's
And two f perms before
Chester's last name is Pants
Kit likes Clock
Clock is silly
I lived up to my nickname
I tied feliks's fmc record in comp
Brandon got another 69 in fmc (ofc)
Chester has an awesome timer (chesterlian.com)
I judged once
Blake could've got third (poor Blake)
The prize for clock was a stopwatch
John Brechon is awesome at big cubes
Clock scrambling is hard
I rage DNFed. Felt good 
Eric gave an inspiring (and tear-jerking) speech 
Eric is the coolest, awesomest guy ever


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ryan Vall missed Clock NAR by 0.01



Right after I finished solving I went over to the scrambling table and asked them to check the scramble. After discussion with scramblers/judges/delegate/etc, we determined that I didn't have the right scramble. The solve was discarded; I knew something didn't feel right after getting that time.

Edit: By the way, does anyone happen to have the rest of the average on film?

DYK:

matt holliday won 4x4?
clock scramblers mess up?
to the point where i can contend for a NAR?
clock finals were really intense?
oll parity OH is hard?
john is trying to eat healthy?
so is nathan?
brandon has the most consistent fmc results ever recorded?
john brekon?
3rd gen timers are out to get me? (and blake)
eric is a good motivational speaker?


Shoutout to Kit for organizing an amazing competition, and Jim for delegating. And Eric for that nice speech.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Right after I finished solving I went over to the scrambling table and asked them to check the scramble. After discussion with scramblers/judges/delegate/etc, we determined that I didn't have the right scramble. The solve was discarded; I knew something didn't feel right after getting that time.
> 
> DYK:
> 
> ...



Oh yeah. I was there at scrambling lol. But I just ran though.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 14, 2013)

DYK....

My clock PBs have all been in competition?
Sarah Strong is awesome?
I fail at team blind?
TheNextFeliks is really cool?
2 people used my 4x4 during the 4x4 round including sarah strong before I did my 4x4 average?
I fail at OH in competition (28 average when I get almost sub 20 averages at home)?
Eric Limeback is the best motivational speaker ever?
Clock and 3x3 finals were super intense?
I somehow got a 1:18.59 4x4 single with double parity + G perm?
The timers are out to get us?
Clock might be my new favorite event (only because I rank so high right now)?
Eric Limeback had no idea he podiumed in everything except FMC until I told him?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

Some more DYK's:

Sammy used a crazy foot cube for oh
Kit almost didn't let him
He had to get his own cover
He didn't make cutoff (though some impressive 2:xx.xxs
When I got home my room smelled like ham
Kits color scheme was annoying (Japanese with black instead of white) 
Purple stickers are dumb (Sarah)
AJ had the longest hair of all
I actually got 3 6x6 scrambles right
Ryan won FMC with Ryan Heise method


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> DYK....
> Eric Limeback is the best motivational speaker ever?



Did he speak during awards again?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Did he speak during awards again?



Yes. After he won 3x3.


----------



## Nihahhat (Jul 14, 2013)

DYKs from meh

I missed 6x6 cutoff by .96s?
With double parity?
That was 25s faster than my record?
80 move FMC solution?
DNF anyway?
No one can assemble my Rubik's clock?
Kit pronounced "John Brechon" in many different ways?
I still don't know how to pronounce John's name?
I solved a clock in comp upsidedown?
Rage DNFs are fun?
I got a lucky solve once?
The timers were evil to everyone?
My clock's pins still fall down while solving?
DNF average on clock?
The Quiznos cookies were awesome?
OH average 10 second faster than my PB?
Foot cube OH is cool?
I missed 4x4 cutoff by 4 seconds?
3 J-perms in OH?
I made OH finals?
I made 2x2 finals?
Matt Holiday?
Eric had a speech prepared? 
Eric's speech was beautiful?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 14, 2013)

Does video exist of Eric's incredible speech that people keep talking about?
I wanna seeeee


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 14, 2013)

I had so much fun at this comp. I missed out on a speed from Eric?!?!?! NOOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ryan's beard was the center of the show
James wore an OSU shirt. They should have had an OSU vs U of M
Eric is epic
Ryan Vall missed Clock NAR by 0.01
I screwed up at 4x4 and 3x3
Eric is awesome
FMC was a complete and total mess. I had a 31 move solution but wrote down one turn wrong and DNF.
Sticker Sheets were legendary
Kit could not pronounce "Brechon"
I thought Brechon was french or whatever.
TeamBLD? IMISSED IT
Scrambling 6x6 is annoying 
I DNFed at 6x6. I almost got a sub 7, but a pop happened and i had to put it back on (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=YGRAf_fAvJk#t=206s)
My clock PBs have all been in competition! I was lucky with a 22 
Sarah Strong DNFed intentionally or rage?
I failed blind?
TheNextFeliks is funny
I got a sub 2 on 4x4 thanks to Rainpaw4 (Yuxuibbs/Yuxuan's V3 mod that i bought  THANK!
I used a foot cube for OH  Andn got a 2:25
Eric Limeback is the best motivational speaker ever?
Clock finals.....
The timers are out to get us.
Blake complained about the timers.
Clock is AWESOME
Eric Limeback had no idea he podiumed in everything except FMC
Kit has a weird color scheme from the cube meetup the day before with black.
Eric beat 3bld NR by 13 
matt holliday won 4x4?. Oh. Its John. He was wearing the shirt eh?
clock scrambling is annoying
clock finals were really intense?
oll parity D:
john is trying to eat healthy?
so is nathan?
john brechion
Sarah got a DNF avg in finals 
I used a crazy foot cube for oh
Kit let me, but i switched the cube for solve 2. I told him at the meetup 
I had to get my own cover
I didn't make cutoff (though some impressive 2:xx.xxs) But hey! FOOT CUBE LOL
Kits color scheme was annoying (Japanese with black instead of white) 
Purple stickers are dumb (Sarah)
No one can assemble my Rubik's clock? Hey! I tried! WTF. WE literally had surgery on it. Blake was sitting there staring at us like. W...T...F
Kit pronounced "John Brechon" in many different ways?
I still don't know how to pronounce John's name? Brekon
I solved a clock in comp upsidedown? Yes i did too!  18.43 seconds DNF 
The timers were evil to everyone
My clock died.
DNF average on clock 
Quiznos gave me gas
I beat my comp PBs 
Foot cube OH is cool!
Matt Holiday or John "brechion"
Eric had a speech prepared? 
Eric's speech was beautiful?
Chester's last name is Pants
Kit likes Clock. He wanted two chances. But got second,
Clock is fun
I battled and lost 
Chester has an awesome timer (chesterlian.com)
I judged once
The prize for clock was a stopwatch (So I can actually tell time?)
John Brechon is awesome at big cubes
Clock scrambling is annoying
Eric gave an inspiring (and tear-jerking) speech 
Eric is the coolest, awesomest guy ever
I got 3 G Perms and 2 E Perms in solves 3x3 round 1. 

Videos up soon !


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for coming out - it was a great showing, almost too great for the room that I had booked! Hopefully there will be another UMich comp before the year is up, but who knows what'll happen. Tomorrow, I'll try to upload some videos, but I'm totally beat now and will be sleeping shortly. I have video from all final round solves, all solves were done one at a time. I also have my 10.00 clock average on video, but sadly not the 9.20, we were behind schedule at that point and I was running around too much to figure out who could record it.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Lost Lubix Zhanchi At TreeTown 2013. Will make trade if not found for one.*

Hey guys!

I know this is NOT the BST thread, but this is kinda a two way forum division beginner's method running into a G-Perm kind of thing.

I seem to have lost my 55m Lubix Zhanchi @ the TreeTown2013 Competition. 

If you have found it please PM me. 

If you have one to trade then I can probably make an offer with you 

Thanks. Hopefully you can find it and send it back or something.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 14, 2013)

It was very enjoyable


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> This is the day!!!!


Sig change for your feet PB?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2013)

makssl6911 said:


> Sig change for your feet PB?



Nah, ttw scrambles suck.

Not many other ones but:

DYK:

YES! Oh wait, not a PB...
Blake should've taken me down in 3x3 finals.
I gave him $3.
If clock is stupid, Y U NO FEET?! xD
I'm a little child who stands up and wears earplugs. The next andy smith?! (well he isnt really a child but whatever)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ryan's beard is as awesome as they say



:tu



strakerak said:


> Ryan's beard was the center of the show



:tu


DYK...

You can drink water from a bowl?
or saucer?
If chester says it, it's true?
Kit actually DOES know how to say John Brechon's name?
Karma stinks?
I didn't go to bed until 4:30 the morning before?
That was James and Chester's fault?
I set 6 competition PBs?
I still wasn't happy with my times?
Brandon DIDN'T get second place in BLD?
Quizno's will sometimes give your sub to someone else?
I failed hard at FMC?
I still came in 5th?
The soft cutoff for OH was 45?
My first two solves were 45.81 and 45.90?
Needless to say I didn't get to finish my Average?
Are you Calling Mitchell?
"Please let me do this" "LOL"?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 14, 2013)

DYK

There were so many DNFs in blind I got 8th/17 (and I suck)?
Lingao clock pins fall and cause you to get clock avg DNF and two 30s solves when your avg is 15?
3BLD is hard when pros sit down after you and leave before you?
When I got to the comp. I told myself "3x3 avg of 22 would be good" and I got it!?
I missed 3x3 round 2 by two people who showed up late and were allowed to compete?
Even though two late people passed me, if my avg was .26 seconds faster I would have moved on?
Missing Eric's speech makes me want to cry?
I invited Eric to Indiana 2013!?
Eric taught me how to do 3BLD from youtube and I competed w/ him at my first comp.?
Competitions are fun?!?!


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 14, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Quizno's will sometimes give your sub to someone else?



I know she took my sub...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2013)

Did you know...

- Our motto for the car trip was "Don't leave the 401"?
- I typed Kit's phone number wrong and sent a text to a 9-digit number instead?
- AJ came all the way from Colorado?
- I initially thought Trevor Spitzley was emolover?
- Kit used my certificates from everything I've ever podium'd in for the BLD papers?
- Kit's girlfriend talks to her cube when she solves?
- She is awesome?
- Yuxuan had the best 4x4x4, that at least 3 other people used to compete?
- She is awesome too?
- I unintentionally DNF'd the first round of 2x2x2 and clock?
- For FMC I found a 19 move F2L solution with 1 or 2 premoves in 20 mins?
- I could not find I decent LL, and DNF'd the solve because I wrote a LL down in the last 5 mins and got it wrong?
- There was a deer near one of the parking lots?
- I touched it?
- After the competition, we went to Krogers to buy American cereal?
- Eric was overjoyed when we found Fruity Pebbles?
- I owe Eric a road trip, so we'll probably both be at the next Michigan competition?




TheNextFeliks said:


> Sarah got a DNF avg in finals
> She had two rage DNF's
> And two f perms before





strakerak said:


> Sarah Strong DNFed intentionally of rage?
> Sarah got a DNF avg in finals



...yeah. The first DNF I screwed up the cross and just stopped, and on the second one I did 5 or 6 F2L pairs and just stopped. I haven't made 3x3x3 finals in any competition for a long time so I'm not used to it being so intense. 

On the bright side, I beat my PB 3x3x3 average in competition twice, which I'm super happy about. I've only been trying to sub12 in competition for over 3 years.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 14, 2013)

DYK:

I had no business getting a 3:17 BLD solve?
My PB before that solve _at home_ was 3:47?
I set a PB in every event that I competed in?
That at this rate, my comp PB streak will have to end soon?
I'm not calling Mitchell?
I added six people last minute to the 2x2 final, expanding the field to 16?
I was 16th in the first round of 2x2?
That I had no idea that I was the last person to advance to the final when expanding it?
The scrambles for first round clock were incredibly lucky for me?
Brandon Mikel 69 lol?



Sa967St said:


> - There was a deer near one of the parking lots?



Yeah, that's pretty normal for our north campus.



Sa967St said:


> - I touched it?



Whaaaaaat. That's not normal for north campus deer at all.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 14, 2013)

DYK 

I am amazing at FMC...

My 13.65 clock average in the finals has got to be a PB Ao5 for me...
I gave myself parity on 6x6 and then stopped the timer to DNF the solve...
Eric is the first Canadian I've ever met that says "Eh?"...
As an American, I take Fruity Pebbles for granted...
The judges were very hard workers...


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay I'm gonna try my first DYK, here's goes nothing...

DYK...

I'm a decent business man?
Cause I sold 7 cubes yesterday?
All for about $50?
I had the same judge for almost all of my 2x2 solves?
I suck at thinking of things for my own DYK?

Okay I'm done I cant think of any more. Haha hopefully I'll get better at these in the future!


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 14, 2013)

DYK...

Crabs are sharp?
Pink is beast?
Just because you have a 10 and two 11's in an average, that doesn't guarantee you a sub-13 average?
Eric is one of the nicest "Greats" that I've ever met?
I drove from Denver?
I have SO much respect for Ryan Vall for letting the judges know his 6.26 Clock solve was a mis-scramble?
The judges were rooting for me the entire time?
The judges love my color scheme?
Silence is my worst nightmare when cubing?

I'll see if I can think anymore later on.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Eric is the first Canadian I've ever met that says "Eh?"...



Yeah eh? Not all that many people actually say that up here.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 15, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> - Yuxuan had the best 4x4x4, that at least 3 other people used to compete?
> - She is awesome too?
> - There was a deer near one of the parking lots?
> - I touched it?



 I’m uploading our last 2 team BLD solves in a few hours

You should try hanging out with the squirrels. (U of M has a squirrel club so the squirrels are really friendly but I think most of them are in central campus instead of north campus)



Sa967St said:


> - I owe Eric a road trip, so we'll probably both be at the next Michigan competition?


YAY



kippy33 said:


> DYK:
> I added six people last minute to the 2x2 final, expanding the field to 16?



Best decision ever. I was #13 and I really wanted to get an official sub 5 average (I get low 4/sub 4 averages at home but I keep getting 6 second averages in comp)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 15, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> - I owe Eric a road trip, so we'll probably both be at the next Michigan competition?



:tu


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 15, 2013)

How long does it normally take for a WCA profle to be made after the first competition?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jul 15, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> How long does it normally take for a WCA profle to be made after the first competition?



Whenever the results from the competition are approved and posted - anywhere from a few days to a couple weeks usually.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 15, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Kit's girlfriend talks to her cube when she solves?



Very true...



kippy33 said:


> I had no business getting a 3:17 BLD solve?



No business at all



kippy33 said:


> I'm not calling Mitchell?



Are you at least opposite calling Mitchell? 



KingTim96 said:


> hopefully I'll get better at these in the future!



Usually if you're at a competition with me you should mention how amazingly epic my beard is, just sayin'...



AJ Blair said:


> I have SO much respect for Ryan Vall for letting the judges know his 6.26 Clock solve was a mis-scramble?



Seconded.


One more

DYK...

Messing up an alg while trying to do it slowly is now known as James LaChancing...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah eh? Not all that many people actually say that up here.


LIES. I hear it thrown around so much here.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 15, 2013)

Wait. Which one was Kit's girlfriend?

Can I have the fmc scramble to post my solution?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wait. Which one was Kit's girlfriend?



The one with the colorful socks.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 15, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> The one with the colorful socks.



Ok. What was her name again?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lauren Klemz I think.


----------



## DFTBA (Jul 15, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Lauren Klemz I think.



Yup. My name is Lauren. I am Kit's girlfriend. 

DYK:

I literally made this account 10 seconds ago?
I have no idea what I'm doing? http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/234786-i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing
I have a ton of cool socks?
I was really nervous when solving a 3x3 at Tree Town and that's why my scores are not what they should be?
I loved meeting all of the cubers who were there?
Am I doing this right?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 15, 2013)

DFTBA said:


> Yup. My name is Lauren. I am Kit's girlfriend.



Wait, who?

More DYKs? Sure! 

DYK:

There were 7 different countries represented at this competition?
There were 7 girls at this competition?
I really want to think of another thing special about this competition relative to the number 7? (EDIT: I set 7 PBs! Ah ha, 777!)
That a mini Maru cube was used in the first round of 3x3?
That Lauren actually has more colored socks than you could ever dream of?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 15, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Lauren Klemz I think.



Oh ok. Nice Kit. She seemed really nice.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 15, 2013)

DFTBA said:


> Am I doing this right?



You failed to mention my beard and that AMAZING three way hug we had...


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 16, 2013)

DYK:

I set five PB's?
Got a +2 on my first ever official solve?
People from Michigan drive with headlights off in the dark?
Touching phones can get your knuckles broken?
I was wrong about ALL Canadians knowing who Our Lady Peace is?
Our Lady Peace is amazing?
It is common courtesy in Indiana to feed the driver if you're riding shotgun?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 16, 2013)

Bizarro said:


> DYK:
> People from Michigan drive with headlights off in the dark?



Deer.
Deer!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 16, 2013)

Suppose it's my turn?

DYK...
Karma really does stink
Michigan drivers not only drive w/o headlights, they also speed! And they have no concern for safety!
Ryan's beard was still epic
I was well on track to beat John Brechon in 2x2, but as usual he got a couple lucky solves
Michigan passengers have no respect for their drivers
My dog melts hearts
Bright and obnoxious socks are for special people
Chester isn't calling Mitchell
Neither am I, but I'm at least opposite Mitchell
Commutators are fun
First impressions isn't mine or Justin's strong suits
Canadians don't know their candy


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 16, 2013)

DYK 

I got a PM with an offer of an UltraMorphix and 2 handmade golden cubes in exchange for a moyu huanying prototype during the cmpetition


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 16, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Suppose it's my turn?
> 
> DYK...
> Karma really does stink
> ...



Lol. Last one. Who is Mitchell?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. Last one. Who is Mitchell?



If you don't know, we can't tell you. But I'll give you a hint, it's not a real person and it's "calling Mitchell"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 16, 2013)

Mitchell Romito is actually very real, Ryan!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 16, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Mitchell Romito is actually very real, Ryan!



I would like to be calling Mitchell, but I've got no clue who this guy is. Plus NOBODY is calling Mitchell, see ------> Clicky


----------



## Username (Jul 16, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> I would like to be calling Mitchell, but I've got no clue who this guy is. Plus NOBODY is calling Mitchell, see ------> Clicky



And nobody knows how to do that ---> Click


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

Are results going to be posted soon? It has been over a week.


----------



## danthecuber (Jul 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Are results going to be posted soon? It has been over a week.



The results are already posted.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

danthecuber said:


> The results are already posted.



Lol fail. Didn't notice that. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 21, 2013)

yeah there just hasn't been a post yet on the homepage


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> yeah there just hasn't been a post yet on the homepage



There was. It was just buried.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 27, 2013)

Will there be another one this year again?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope! Indiana and Tree Town are the only comps within 3 hours of me!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd like to host by the end of the year, nothing's confirmed yet. Hang tight.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 27, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I'd like to host by the end of the year, nothing's confirmed yet. Hang tight.



Perhaps have 5x5?


----------

